# Large Plastic tank... can't find any big enough!



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

i wonder if anyone knows where to get what i'm looking for!

i'm sure you're familiar with the ferplast plastic tanks with the clip on lids that are often used as small pet carriers etc. similar to the black lidded exo terra ones.

i used to have one that was much bigger than the ones i seem to be able to find - proabably about a 30litre size whereas the largest i've been able to find is about 20litres.

i got this tank about 10 years ago and it unfortunately got cracked a few years ago and since i don't have it any more i can't check to see what company made it or what size it was.

but i am pretty sure it was a ferplast based on how similar the ones at my old university's lab were to the one i had.

so does anyone know if they are still available or if they simply don't make a tank this size anymore?

i did find a similar marchioro (not sure if thats spelled right) tank on their website which seems to be a 27 litre tank but again can't find it for sale anywhere! 

thanks


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

come on, surely someone must know something! :lol2:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It probably was a Marchioro Aquazoo, they used to be one of the most common brands and were available from almost any pet shop.

The Reptile trade has turned to stocking the Exo-Terra & Lucky Reptile brands now instead and the regular pet shops have turned to the themed ones (Sponge Bob & Dora the Explorer).

Your best bet is to have a look around any small pet shops you have locally that may still have some old stock sat on the shelf.


----------

